# anyone heard of W.R. Larue bottle co.NewHope, Pa. ?



## clloyd2004@yahoo.com (Jun 1, 2012)

I have an aqua bottle embossed W.R. Larue  New Hope, Pa. registered. not to be sold. Anyone have any idea of value or heard of wr.larue bottling co.? I can't get my pics. into this website but here is link I just posted of it on  ebay.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/280891374135?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1210

  Any recommendations you have will be greatly appreciated. I'm a total amateur at this. But love digging for bottles. I most all I have on ebay . Your advice is more than welcome...I can take it.
 thanks much.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 1, 2012)

The only real "advice" (if you want to call it that) is to do the research BEFORE you list it on eBay. I have no clue as to the rarity / value of this piece but the bidders will, in all likelihood, tell you. If it doesn't sell at you're asking price you can relist it at a lower price, and if the rules are the same and it sells the second time the listing fees are refunded. 

 Perhaps others with more recent eBay experience will update this for you. Good Luck.


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2012)

Advice given in the other post about this bottle, make sure you have the name correct in the title before listing it Carol. If you come hear asking why your W.R. Larue isn't selling you might want to have it listed as such instead of W.H.L. Larue...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello Carol,

 Welcome to the Clueless Chapter of A-BN. [8D] Said in truth, not to be mean, or disareeeable. Here's a not too old thread on  LARUE. I don't believe it will sell with that high opening bid, which would appear to be several times it's likely "value" to person unknown.

 Sorry, I'm trying to take the Joe Friday stance. Here's some ancestry.com perspective. I can't really tell from your photos, but it looks like a post 1913 crown cap bottle. An older model LaRue from a funkier sounding PA town Sold Here. You, as a registered eperson, can search past sales and answer many of your own questions from a sales standpoint. 

 How'd you come to have these bottles and stick em on e-place, improperly described, and unrealistically priced? This is *not* a "Charles H. Ketcher Castoria."





From.




From.


----------

